# Vixen



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Okay, noob question to all you lightshow junkies? How do you use this program? I got it installed and am looking at the screen, asking myself "now what?"

The help file will not work properly in Windows7 and the WIKI site that I found for it doesn't exist anymore...


----------



## ctmal (Oct 17, 2009)

a video tutorial on how to set up Vixen and use it. If you need any help, the support forums are over on doityourselfchristmas.com. Or feel free to pm me, I'll help you out where you can.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I just got it running on my Windows 7 PC. There are several youtube videos as well. Once you get going, it is pretty easy, except complex sequences do take quite a while to build. Make sure to back up your files. I almost lost hours of hitting the space bar to mark tracks. The folks at DIY Christmas a great and Gorak who recently joined the forum here has helped me.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Harkoning back to my thread I started back in April: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26311

If my took a Parallel cable, plugged into my pc and wired the leads into my off-brand lightshow box (as noted in the above thread), would Vixen be able to run the show?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Basically, it's this unit: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...productId=100647653&langId=-1&catalogId=10053


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

If you can plug it into your computer there should be a way for the two to "talk" to each other. Is is programmable?


----------



## ctmal (Oct 17, 2009)

I was going to refer you to this thread on diyc but I see you already found it. Let us know how the hack works out.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I saw the video they posted on that thread, which showed the pinouts needed for Vixen to talk to my Mr.Christmas box. Looks like they have a basic Parallel plugin for that software so I might be good to go. I might have time this weekend to play, so I will keep you all informed on my progress.


----------

